# bench press,where do you bring the bar down to ?



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

and please dont say chest

Ive said this a couple of times on this site that I have bicep tendinitis from benching and also shoulder impingement which is supposed to of coused the tendinits.

Any way I tried benching last night after a few weeks of physio and the pain popped up

View attachment 55246
the blue bit is where I feel the muscles working it also slightly hurts and feels tight and the little red bit is where most of the pain is felt.Where the bicep comes into the pec above the armpit.

SO because I have a home gym 10 mins ago I thought I would have another little go of benching and instead of bringing the bar down to my nipple line I brought it down to my sternum,where you get that little gap where the rib cage finish's.

Felt better, then I tried doing pushups (only 10) and brought my hands down by by my nipples instead of by my shoulders/neck like I have been shown how to do them and it felt better.

So different body different positions or have I just been doing them wrong all this time ?

I Am sort of going to be ****ed of if the above hand potions work for me in my next workout (ill try them light tomorrow)because the old ways are the ways I have been shown by a couple of people and Ive done them in a few gyms while getting spotted by people who know what there doing and they have never commented on my form. :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Bottom of sternum.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard its easier if you bring it down lower on chest but you get more development from bringin it higher on chest.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just below my pec.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hip flexors.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Just below my pec.


x2


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

So the last few years Ive been shown by idiots or people just didn't want to comment on my form 

Ive also herd if you do have a problem benching you should just bring the bar about 3inch above your chest is this right ?

ah well if it turns out to be the case not all has been a loss because like with my driving test the more I failed the more Ive learned about certain exercises and how the body works


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Hip flexors.


acrobatic $hit yehh


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> acrobatic $hit yehh


Haha yeah man, heard it takes strain off your front delts..

But nah man, I do mine just across my nipples really, check out Rippetoes teaching vids and that mate, thats the best to check for form man,


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have got his videos and have watched and copied him before and still the pain.tomorrow at the end of my leg workout am going to try benching like I said I did and see if any pain comes on hopefully it wont if it does then fck knows what I am going to do will just have to save up to see a sports physio


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've had shoulder issues so i use a relatively close grip too, probably about shoulder width. Not very conventional but i find it puts a lot less stress on the shoulder joints.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I bring the bar down about an inch or 2 below my nipples. Try arching your back and bringing the bar down lower on your chest and itll take alot of the pressure off your delts. I used to have regular shoulder problems until i sorted my technique out and now its grand.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

When I first started benching when I was about 14 to 17 I used to always do short grip,either shoulder width or closer and then for close grip I would make it so I am 2 fist's away from the middle with each hand which I then found out that's far to close for your triceps.

another thing you know if I was to go into one of them proper weight lifting gyms on my first day do you recon who ever is working there would have a problem showing me what to do or do they get pi$$ed of with that ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dude, i had the exact same problem... impiningment, then tendonitus... mine was due to bad posture...

7 months on id say im 90% there...

cudnt train chest for months and months and when i did start the tendonitus kicks in ....

Floor presses are the way to go ... as your elbows cant go further than 90 degrees, if u dont no what they are look on youtube, forums... use dumbells to start then barbell if u feel like u can


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

**** doin flat and start doing decline. listen to mr yates =p


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

Just so my elbows dnt go to 90degree due to having bad shoulders


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

I bring the bar down all the way and touch my chest, my arms straight down as natural position.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

just as i come down, like an inch above my chest, maybe less


----------

